
Spam now accounts for 92% of all email, all-time record  - peter123
http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/02/spam-email-all-time-high/
======
rarestblog
(..as a user of GMail) What's that "spam" thing I keep hearing about?

I really wish Google could share their spam filters with the rest of the
world. I hardly see any spam.

